# BILLYSTIX CUSTOM CAT FISH SPUIRALSTIX ROD SALE



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

billystix cat fish spiralstix
i have several spiralstix rods that would work well for the "cat's " good rod's at a great price
4--spiralstix---6ft6--hvy--$ $130.00
4--spiralstix---6ft6--x hvy $ $130.00
the normal price on these are $250. plus ship
these rods will be completed in the colors that you choose, they would be great for fishing for those big mud huggers.
if any one is intreasted give me a shout .
stix


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Billy if I can get some money together you've got a sale my friend!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> Billy if I can get some money together you've got a sale my friend!


GOOD MORNING
looking forward to building for you, this is a very good deal because i just want to move these out and it's a great buy for this type rod, i used to build these for the guy's on the kayak forum but i gave that up a while back and now i just want to move these.
i wish i had known about the catfish tourney because i would like to have been involved in that sucker perhaps i can get in on the next one.
stix


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I am in Billy I want one of the Heavy. I will give you a shout this week to place my order.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix has cat fishstix ever tried the spiralstix*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am in Billy I want one of the Heavy. I will give you a shout this week to place my order.


 what's up big guy??hwell: waiting on your call.
stix


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Horribly busy with work man I need get up with ya soon.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Horribly busy with work man I need get up with ya soon.


 yes
i know the felling, i was at work 4:30 am today, this will be a 7 day work week for me on my regular job and it will be a 21 day job this week rod building  but then again this rod work is relaxing.
stix


----------

